# Orange alligator turns heads in Venice neighborhood



## Bearded_Penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

In the picture she took, seen first on mysuncoast.com and ABC 7, you can clearly see that the reptile is orange.

Some neighbors say they were a little skeptical, thinking it was dirt or mud. But at closer glance…”I see him as I was passing by in my car, and he was definitely orange…his whole body was orange,” says Crosby.

“I was from him to you away from him, and he was orange. So if it was mud, he did a good job of covering himself…every nook and cranny,” says Mythen.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* WWSB ABC 7

*Go to Original Article*

---------- Post added 08-Jan-11 at 06:04 AM ----------

Some folks say it paint or die etc.

What do you think, a xanthic gator, or a cool paint job?



On to the links:

CNN Video:
Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Same vido on ninemsn:
9RAW: Orange alligator spotted in Florida on MSN Video


WISTV:
Orange alligator turns heads in Florida neighborhood - WIS News 10 - Columbia, South Carolina |

WKMG - Orlando:
Orange Alligator Spotted In Sarasota County - Orlando News Story - WKMG Orlando


----------

